# Finding the correct order of books in a series



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

This might seem like a silly question, but does anybody have a good shortcut for finding the correct order of books in a series? I know it sounds a bit anal retentive, but I cannot stand it when I accidentally read a series out of order!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually google it (something like "author name books (list OR chronology)") and it is found on either the author's web site, or wikipedia, occasionally another site.  I then paste the info into a document, along with any notes I want to make, run it through Mobipocket Creator (I guess you could email it to Amazon for conversion), and put it on my Kindle.  Ta-da!  

I also have a file with summaries about free books I have downloaded, but not read yet, so I can check back, in case I forget what the book is supposed to be about.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/

That's a great site for finding series' info! 

And by the way, I'm just as anal as you are about that, Karin!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin Rex said:


> This might seem like a silly question, but does anybody have a good shortcut for finding the correct order of books in a series? I know it sounds a bit anal retentive, but I cannot stand it when I accidentally read a series out of order!


Send a request to NowNow asking what the reading order is for the series. They'll send you an answer back and then you'll have it as a reference on your Kindle.

And I'm just as bad.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Send a request to NowNow asking what the reading order is for the series. They'll send you an answer back and then you'll have it as a reference on your Kindle.
> 
> And I'm just as bad.


What is NowNow?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I've found myself going to the authors website to find the order.  NowNow is a great option though.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I generally go to the author's website or sometimes I go to amazon books section and look them up by publication date.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
> 
> That's a great site for finding series' info!
> 
> And by the way, I'm just as anal as you are about that, Karin!


This is the one I use all the time. Not Kindle specific but *very* useful. 
Thanks for posting this, Steph, so others may know about this handy site. I think most of us like to read series books in order.
I'm going to try the hint about changing the titles of series books to reflect their order. Won't help in the sort order but will give me a clue to where they belong within the series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> What is NowNow?


NowNow is one of the experimental features of the Kindle. You ask a question, and you get up to three responses (I usually get 2 within about 30 minutes. They've answered every question I've ever asked.

From your home page go to experimental features and then ask NowNow.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Wikipedia almost always has a list of books in order in any given series. I have them to be the most consistent place to look.

JMO.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cush said:


> I'm going to try the hint about changing the titles of series books to reflect their order. Won't help in the sort order but will give me a clue to where they belong within the series.


That is what I did with the titles of the _Oz_ series so that I could indentify the order to read.

I usually google to find correct order.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I go to Wikipedia and look up the author, series, or one of the series' book title.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Send a request to NowNow asking what the reading order is for the series. They'll send you an answer back and then you'll have it as a reference on your Kindle.
> 
> And I'm just as bad.


I'm just as bad too and that's a great idea! I'm going to try it !

Betsy


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> NowNow is one of the experimental features of the Kindle. You ask a question, and you get up to three responses (I usually get 2 within about 30 minutes. They've answered every question I've ever asked.
> 
> From your home page go to experimental features and then ask NowNow.


Thanks. I can't believe that I never noticed this before, geek that I am. Can't wait to try it.
WHO does all the answering? (Hey -- I want that job!)


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

I read a lot of books in series and this is a big complaint I have. But I did notice something new today. Not sure if this is Amazon or the publisher but Lee Child's Jack Reacher Novels now have the order in the title description. For example if you search Lee Child, the Jack Reacher novels come up looking like this *Nothing to Lose (Jack Reacher, No. 12)*. This is definitely new because I looked all over for the order of these books when I bought my Kindle trying to make sure I read them in proper order. I did check another author I read (i.e. Michael Connelly) and his books don't have this information. Hopefully this is something that will transition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian A said:


> I read a lot of books in series and this is a big complaint I have. But I did notice something new today. Not sure if this is Amazon or the publisher but Lee Child's Jack Reacher Novels now have the order in the title description. For example if you search Lee Child, the Jack Reacher novels come up looking like this *Nothing to Lose (Jack Reacher, No. 12)*. This is definitely new because I looked all over for the order of these books when I bought my Kindle trying to make sure I read them in proper order. I did check another author I read (i.e. Michael Connelly) and his books don't have this information. Hopefully this is something that will transition.


Yes, I think they must be reading Kindleboards because we talked about this, LOL! I've noticed several series where they are doing this, it's great!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> Thanks. I can't believe that I never noticed this before, geek that I am. Can't wait to try it.
> WHO does all the answering? (Hey -- I want that job!)


It's through the Amazon Mechanical Turk. The NowNow answerers have some specific qualifications to be able to answer. I think I have made 65 cents doing Mechanical Turk work. Trust me, it is not a way to get rich fast.

https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome

L


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's through the Amazon Mechanical Turk. The NowNow answerers have some specific qualifications to be able to answer. I think I have made 65 cents doing Mechanical Turk work. Trust me, it is not a way to get rich fast.
> 
> https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome
> 
> L


Thanks for the info, Leslie. Nobody in research does it for the money, I guess! I just love answering people's questions. 
I tried using NowNow on the web and it told me it was in Beta and I needed an invite. :-(


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> Thanks for the info, Leslie. Nobody in research does it for the money, I guess! I just love answering people's questions.
> I tried using NowNow on the web and it told me it was in Beta and I needed an invite. :-(


I use it directly from my Kindle. Most of the answers I get from them I think they've just pulled straight of Wikipedia, but it saves me the step and gives me a copy to keep on Edgar.

One night at Gym, the coach wanted to know when the Cancun Classic was. I pulled out Edgar, typed in "When is the Cancun Classic Gymnastics competition?" Within about 15 minutes I found out it's the first week of January (Sadly, it was too close to Christmas so the coach said no)


----------

